# Нестабильность диска L3-L4



## Анна Смирнова (19 Янв 2010)

Добрый день!
Помоги понять диагноз.
На рентгенограмме пояснично-крестцового отдела позфоночника с функциональными исследованиями определяется С-образное правостороннее искревление позвоночника, угол искревление L5-S1 4  с ротацией позвоночников. 
высота тел позвоночника и межпозвоночных дисков незначительно снижены. Замыкательные пластинки склеризованы. При проведении функциональных проб, при максимальном разгибании определяется смещение тела L3 позвонка по отношению к L4 кзади до 3 мм.
 Заключение: правосторонний сколиз пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника первой степени, нестабильность диска L3-L4.

Помогите понять диагноз, а самое главное с чего стоит начинать лечение и какое? Какие последсвия для здоровья могут быть с таким диагнозом? Мне 25 лет

Спасибо

С Увадением, Анна


----------



## Анатолий (19 Янв 2010)

Начать нужно с консультации вертебролога, мануального терапевта.
Последствия могут быть разные, от небольших болей, усиление болевого состояния.
Так же может привести к таким заболеваниям как (протрузия, грыжа межпозвонкового диска).
Сейчас Ваши жалобы?


----------



## Анна Смирнова (20 Янв 2010)

Жалобы заключаются в ноющих болях в пояснице.

Спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Анатолий (20 Янв 2010)

Тем более, если есть «звонок» (болезненность), не затягивайте, консультируйтесь!


----------

